# Cavalier WMA



## 10NKO (Aug 1, 2010)

Thought I would get a little look around since bow season is only 2 months out. Managed to get stung while beating around the bush, but also saw:
Red bellied water snake 
Baby raccoon 
Doe with two fawns
And a canebrake rattle snake


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

Sweet, thanks for the pic


----------



## 10NKO (Aug 1, 2010)

Hey Geo, You ever submit that application?


----------

